# [gelöst] hddtemp

## flammenflitzer

```

flammenflitzer olaf # hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: 3ware Logical Disk 0: S.M.A.R.T. not available

flammenflitzer olaf # hddtemp /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb: ST3500320AS: 44°C

flammenflitzer olaf # hddtemp /dev/sdc

WARNING: Drive /dev/sdc doesn't appear in the database of supported drives

WARNING: But using a common value, it reports something.

WARNING: Note that the temperature shown could be wrong.

WARNING: See --help, --debug and --drivebase options.

WARNING: And don't forget you can add your drive to hddtemp.db

/dev/sdc: SAMSUNG HD401LJ:  41°C or °F

flammenflitzer olaf # hddtemp /dev/sdd

WARNING: Drive /dev/sdd doesn't appear in the database of supported drives

WARNING: But using a common value, it reports something.

WARNING: Note that the temperature shown could be wrong.

WARNING: See --help, --debug and --drivebase options.

WARNING: And don't forget you can add your drive to hddtemp.db

/dev/sdd: ST31000528AS:  40°C or °F

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # smartctl --all /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Device: 3ware    Logical Disk 0   Version: 1.2

please try adding '-d 3ware,N'

you may also need to change device to /dev/twaN or /dev/tweN

```

Hardwareraid 0 mit separatem 3ware Raidcontroller

```
flammenflitzer olaf # smartctl -i /dev/sdb

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.11

Device Model:     ST3500320AS

Serial Number:    9QM4X4MP

Firmware Version: SD15

User Capacity:    500.107.862.016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Sat Dec 19 12:30:50 2009 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # smartctl -i /dev/sdc

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint T133 series

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD401LJ

Serial Number:    400511FP324666

Firmware Version: ZZ100-15

User Capacity:    400.088.457.216 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 4a

Local Time is:    Sat Dec 19 12:31:06 2009 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # smartctl -i /dev/sdd

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST31000528AS

Serial Number:    6VP0N0JT

Firmware Version: CC34

User Capacity:    1.000.204.886.016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Sat Dec 19 12:31:46 2009 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

```

Wie kann ich mir für /dev/sda /dev/sdc /dev/sdd die Temperatur ausgeben lassen wie /dev/sdb ?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Dec 20, 2009 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

naja, von den Platten sdb, sdc und sdd hast du ja die temperaturen schon. und sda scheint ja nach deinen Ausgaben der Raid-Controller zu sein. Hat der überhaupt einen eigenen Sensor?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mich wundert nur, das bei 

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~/.conky-scripte $ /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb: ST3500320AS: 44°C

olaf@flammenflitzer ~/.conky-scripte $ /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb: ST3500320AS: 44°C
```

 die ausgabe gleich ist und bei 

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~/.conky-scripte $ /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sdc

WARNING: Drive /dev/sdc doesn't appear in the database of supported drives

WARNING: But using a common value, it reports something.

WARNING: Note that the temperature shown could be wrong.

WARNING: See --help, --debug and --drivebase options.

WARNING: And don't forget you can add your drive to hddtemp.db

/dev/sdc: SAMSUNG HD401LJ:  41°C or °F

olaf@flammenflitzer ~/.conky-scripte $ /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc: SAMSUNG HD401LJ:  41°C or °F
```

 nicht. Ich kann mir 

```
$color$stippled_hr

${color green} Festplatte ST3500320AS /dev/sdb Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}

${color green} Festplatte SAMSUNG HD401LJ /dev/sdc Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}

${color green} Festplatte ST31000528AS /dev/sdd Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}

$color$stippled_hr
```

 in conky ddie Temperaturen anzeigen lassen. Bei dem SCSI Raid bin ich noch dabei.

```
smartctl -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0 | grep 194

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   050   061   000    Old_age   Always       -       50

```

----------

## Evildad

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> smartctl -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0 | grep 194
> 
> ...

 

Änder es doch in:

```
smartctl -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0 | grep 194 | awk '{print $10}'
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
$color$stippled_hr

${color green} Festplatte Raid 3ware /dev/sda Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/smartctl  -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0 | grep Temperature_Celsius | cut -c 88-90}°C 

${color green} Festplatte ST3500320AS /dev/sdb Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}

${color green} Festplatte SAMSUNG HD401LJ /dev/sdc Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}

${color green} Festplatte ST31000528AS /dev/sdd Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}

$color$stippled_hr
```

 Das funktioniert. Bleibt nur die Frage nach den unterschiedlichen Ausgaben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://www.gentooforum.de/post/127274/hddtemp.html#post127274

Danke

----------

